# IUI - 1st IUI - follicle size



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hiya i'm after some advice on follicles

Had day 8 scan for 1st iui, have been injecting for 6 days with puregon 50iu.  only had 2 follicles one 9mm and the other not quite 11mm.  Nurse mentioned abandoning tx, but when spoke with consultant he said remain on the same dose for the weekend and re-scan monday.
Are the follicles likely to grow significantly in a couple of days? and does this seem a low dose of Puregon to you.

I'd be grateful for any advice 
Emma (remaining calm at the moment)


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Emma

I think follies CAN grow significantly in the space of a few days so hang on in there till your next scan and see what happens!

I had my last months iui cancelled due to September holidays and was desperate to start again this month and when I went for day 1 scan on Wednesday can you imagine my surprise when they told me they were abandoning this months tx again cos I had a huge 50 mm follie!!!!!!  Dunno how it happened as I have had two gonal F free months now!

REally fed up and angry about losing out on another month but still got three more iui's to go and if no result on to ivf.

Best of luck for your scan.

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there Emma

I am not a nurse but I can tell you that on my first IVF I only had 4 follicles and none were bigger than 11mm and that was on a 200iui dose of Puregon. (higher dose because I was supposed to grow 20 eggs on IVF) Then 5 days later there were 7 follicles ranging from 22 to 8 mm. So yep they do strange things. Another thing also is that depending upon your uterus, the position of your bladder, the way the ovary is situated and even the lelvation of your hips on the bed thingo effects the measurement. Remember we are dealing with a bit of human error and milimetres.

Hang in there, keep injecting and I will see you in the 2ww as you are currently 8 days ahead of me 

HTH
Megan


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Dear em

Please do not worry.  I had the same results as u for a day 8 scan after 7 days injecting with 75iu of puregon on my first iui and similar after 7 days of 75iu of fostimon on my 2nd iui.  In both cases i went on to get 1 follicle of 19-20mm (exactly what they wanted) and had iui on day 16/17 of my cycle.  This is a little slower than most people but my no means unusual and at no point did the clinic talk about abandoning the cycle.

Do you have a naturally long cycle (mine was 31-33 days before i started tx) if so then this could be why we are a little slower than everyone else.

Hope this helps em and please let us know how u get on.

Lots of love

Annie M


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi girls
I am reassured and feeling more positive    thanks to your replies.  Im off for a dirty weekend now    and going to try and have a good time whilst willing my little follies on   

Thanks again for the support
Emma


----------



## DelGirl (Oct 2, 2004)

hi, hope you enjoyed your weekend.

I'm really surprised the nurse said they might abandon but glad the consultant has given you extra time.

I'm 38, have had 5 lots of IUI (2 m/c's) and am no 12 weeks pg.  Each time i've had up to 4 doses per day of merional or menopur, similar stuff I should imagine AND it took me anything up to day 24 to get 2 follicles of approx 18mm.  I am peri-menopausal whatever that means and was under added stress as I became widowed at the time of my 1st go so that prob didn't help but I would fight to keep going if I was you.  Don't let them give up on a precious go unless it's absolutely necessary.

Wishing you the best of luck.


----------

